# Επιπρόσθετα > Software Η/Υ >  >  free sms

## Panοs

μήπως ξέρει κανένας πως μπορώ να στείλω δωρεάν sms απο τον υπολογιστή μου σε κινητά χωρίς να χρειαζετε τον αριθμό του κινητού μου?

----------


## dj_mike

skebby sms

http://freesms.skebby.com/

----------


## panoskon

ειναι δωρεαν?
ενταξει το ειδα τωρα δωρεαν ειναι

----------


## spirakos

Εσυ το εστειλες.., αυτο πηγε?

----------


## KOKAR

στον κεαδα ισως ?

----------


## Panοs

μιχαλη εγω το έστειλα αλλα αυτο δεν πηγε......μαπα το καρπουζι..... :Confused1:

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Ερώτημα κρίσεως , εμπρός βάλατε πρόθεμα +30 που αντιστοιχεί στην Ελλάδα ?

----------

dj_mike (28-04-12)

----------


## dj_mike

Πρεπει να γραψεις τον κωδικο της χωρας μπροστα αλλιως δεν παει. Ειναι Ιταλικο προγραμματακι και αν δεν το πεις οτι θες να στειλεις Ελλαδα εχει ως προεπιλογη παντα να στελνει σε ιταλικα νουμερα. Εγω το εχω στο κινητο μου εδω και 1 ετος. Στελνω καθημερινα sms απο Γερμανια στην Ελλαδα  δωρεαν. Μεχρι στιγμης δεν μου παρουσιασε κανενα προβλημα μια χαρα στελνει.

----------


## Panοs

ναι εβαλα και το +30 πριν τον αριθμο(μου)...αλλα τπτ.. μήπως πρεπει να γινω μελοσ(sing in)για να μπορεσω να στειλω?

----------


## picdev

textme.gr

----------


## Panοs

> textme.gr



picdev το εχεισ χρησημοποιηση αυτο το προγραμμα γιατη μου ζηταει τον αρηθμο μου ειναι ασφαλεσ??λειτουργρι σωστα?

----------


## alfadex

αν έχεις conx μπορέις να στείλεις να στείλεις απο εδω https://tools.otenet.gr/tools/index.do με το username και το κωδικό σου που βάζεις για να μπεις στο ιντερνετ  εως 5 την ημέρα , και νομίζω και η φορθνετ έχει τέτοια πατέντα

----------


## Panοs

[QUOTE=alfadex;517676]αν έχεις conx μπορέις να στείλεις να στείλεις απο εδω https://tools.otenet.gr/tools/index.do με το username και το κωδικό σου που βάζεις για να μπεις στο ιντερνετ  εως 5 την ημέρα , και νομίζω και η φορθνετ έχει τέτοια πατέντα[/QUOTE
η wind εχει τπτ τετοιο?wind εχω...

----------


## kotsos___

Εχει η tellas.. μαζί δεν είναι αυτές??

----------


## Panοs

δεν ξερω... :Sad: παιδεια μηπωσ ξερει καποιοσ?

----------


## picdev

το χρησημοποιώ χρόνια το textme , ελάχιστες φορές εχει αργήσει να πάει μνμ, το μονο αρνητικό είναι οτι στο τέλος του μηνύματος βάζει μία διαφήμιση αλλά δεν με νοιάζει , τη δουλειά μου τη κάνω

----------


## A-tech

Για όποιον έχει cosmote μπορεί να γραφτεί και να στέλνει απο εδώ (10 sms την ημέρα): 
http://www.mycosmos.gr/mycosmos/login.aspx

(Μόνο που η ενημέρωση με sms για εισερχόμενο e-mail χρεώνεται, οπότε μετά την ενεργοποίηση πρέπει να αλλάξουμε τις ρυθμίσεις ώστε να μην γίνεται άμεση ενημέρωση στο κινητό, εκτός και αν δεν χρησιμοποιηθεί το καινούριο e-mail που δίνεται απο την cosmote).

----------


## Panοs

παιδεια σασ ευχαρηστω ολουσ για τισ απαντησεισ...ενταξει βολευτικα με το txtme

----------

